

Sony Vaio Duo 11 - Slider-Ultrabook Review - Drughi
http://ultrabooksreview.com/catalog/sony/sony-vaio-duo-11-svd11213cxb/overview.html

======
leephillips
Not really a review. They didn't even have a unit. This is just a listing of
the specs and some pictures. No information about the screen.

